# I'm gettin' too old for this, new layout under construction...



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

I finally started the new layout... really thought about a custom routed track but I have just a ton of Tomy track - and I always seem to get bored of a layout after three years or so. Oh, I can't wait to get on my back and start wiring it all up...

Lookin' for some feedback (I like to let the little cars stretch their legs...)


Steve


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice would love to run that puppy.. nice layout looks like a ton o' fun

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

stretch their legs is right! how long is that table? that back stretch is awesome...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez!! My pokey cars would take 3 minutes per lap!! :lol: Looks like a winner!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Always a fan of long straights!!! I like to hear em running all out, lets you appreciate the sound of a smooth running car. You'll notice some cars have their own sweet sound...RM


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

PRNDL, table is 4x22. Beside having a bunch of Tomy track, I had a lot of wood leftover from when I disassembled my last tracks. The 22' length just seemed to work out with the wood I had without needing to buy more.

Slotcarman, yeah... it's not the best track to run Tjets on, especially when tweaking and testing. I previously had two tracks in the basement, one long for faster cars and a smaller 4x12 for boxstock Tjets. The smaller track used quite a few 6" turns - great for testing (and hometrack advantage :thumbsup: ), really can see how they handle, brake & accelerate out of the turns.

Steve


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm digg'n the long straights as well, looks like it should be a blast when all four lanes are going.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Very Nice:thumbsup:...man after my own heart...Love a mix of long legged straights and technical turns.....check my photos when you get a chance and look over "Walkers Glen"...she's currently 5' x 18' @105'...we're running mid to low 6's with Superstock inlines...

I also stuck with Tomy, although I bought all new track for the build....

Even used the patented tomy "curved" straights to an advantage...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow TnB, that looks mighty fast. You need to get some padded walls up at the end of that straight.
Crimick - Walker's Glen looks like a fun run as well.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

22 feet, think it's long enough? Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crimnick.. Walker's Glen is fantastic!!! Talk about creative use of track... you got the cool-o-meter pegged with it!!! :thumbsup: 

All I can suggest Steve is a mechanic's creeper or at least a cardboard box to rest your head on while wiring. Working under my table is a pain in the neck!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The right amount of turn and Burn down the straights...*

Steve,

I also love the long straight aways as many here have said before me! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Another fun track...zilla


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

RR, actually... I think 20-24' tracks are about right; todays little cars are mighty fast compared to Tjets and MTs. Even in our club, Fray style Tjets just seem right at home on 16' track (sometimes longer, if they're twisty enough), same with Gjets - just my opinion. My track is set fairly low, 28", so site lines are pretty good. Another one of our club tracks is 24' I believe and may be slightly lower than mine but has some elevation changes. Again, lowering it seems to help when you lengthen the table. Also, it's easier for kids to marshal their own cars when it's a bit lower.

Criminick, your track is very nice. I had a previous layout (a couple revisions back) that was landscaped - turned out to be way more work in maintenance than I wanted to do.

SCM, mechanics creeper with padding ready to go! Seeing if there is some way to hook up one of those strap-on-your-office-chair shiatsu back/neck massage things I saw at the store yesterday (yes, had to test it out) onto the mechanics creeper so I can work on the wiring in real comfort! :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow*

That looks like a great fast track!!!

Must be fun!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

TurnNBurn said:


> RR, actually... I think 20-24' tracks are about right; todays little cars are mighty fast compared to Tjets and MTs. Even in our club, Fray style Tjets just seem right at home on 16' track (sometimes longer, if they're twisty enough), same with Gjets - just my opinion. My track is set fairly low, 28", so site lines are pretty good. Another one of our club tracks is 24' I believe and may be slightly lower than mine but has some elevation changes. Again, lowering it seems to help when you lengthen the table. Also, it's easier for kids to marshal their own cars when it's a bit lower.
> 
> Criminick, your track is very nice. I had a previous layout (a couple revisions back) that was landscaped - turned out to be way more work in maintenance than I wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Ah...but looks are decieving...the "grass" is green felt spray glued down...the "walls" are all pieces of 2" plastic window blind vanes, split in two...toss on some hotwheels cars and couple buildings and wallah!..

The stuff all gets slammed with superstock wizzard storms...so it's pretty bullet proof...

Please forgive me...I had no intention of crowding your thread with my track..that's why I didnt post any pics....


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Your thread has good timing. I had to laugh as I'm finishing up the last of my wiring, & told my wife the same thing. I like your layout, the right side is similar to mine. The best advice I can give you is to plan ahead & be well prepared. When working on your back & fighting the laws of gravity having
the tools within close reach will save your arms, back & shoulders. Plan your wiring layout. The beginning of the wiring task will have a lot of open space,
the later stages become crowded. I would definitely suggest using HD terminal
blocks, crimping & soldering spade or ring connectors. When soldering only use rosin core solder & additional rosin flux. I prefer the liquid, but paste is good too. Enjoy & good luck!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Heh heh...I cheated...I made the table just high enough to clear my head when I sat my butt on the floor....that's how I decided the table height...

*snicker*


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like a very fast and fairly easy magnet car track, probably somewhere in the 4.0 second lap time range for a good SS setup. A table height of 28" - 30" is pretty good. The only thing I would change with the table is to use angled supports on at least one long side of the table to allow for easier access for wiring and cleaning. The lower horizontal supports work okay (still not as strong as angled supports) but make getting under the table more of a hassle.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Another thought, stranded wire is better than solid. Based on draw,(amps)
for cars to be run, use proper size wire. Twelve ga. wire is good for 20 amps
& 14 ga.for 15. 
My table height is 32" w/a full platform 6" off the floor for storage below.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Stranded wire is more flexible but at DC is equal in performance to solid wire. A great source of cheap 10 and 12 awg stranded copper wire is low voltage outdoor lighting wire.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Stranded wire is more flexible but at DC is equal in performance to solid wire. A great source of cheap 10 and 12 awg stranded copper wire is low voltage outdoor lighting wire.


Being an electrican I had access to some "free" wire I saved up for the project...

I used 14/3 solid house wire for the drivers stations and 14/2 solid firealarm cable for the feeders and then #18 solid for the taps...

No soldering...all connections are mechanical....


----------



## Pal Joey (Dec 9, 2009)

Love the track makes my eron 88 straights seem like nothing 


Great Job !!!!!


----------

